# Where to hire staff?



## bonvivantinc (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm hiring staff for the first time. I'm throwing a party for 15 at a client's home. Sit-down 4-course meal. I need  someone to help me in the kitchen primarily - and potentially help with the serving (but that's my secondary priority). Party's on Jan 15.

Where do you hire your staff? craigslist? Do you suggest hiring cooking school students - if so, how do I find them. Any suggestions on hiring (for example, things to "watch out" for, red flags, etc.). many thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I rely on my contacts within the culinary community for both BOH and FOH staff.

I NEVER hire anyone that I have not worked with OR comes with references from someone I trust implicitly.

For a sit-down for 15, I think you have underestimated your staffing needs, I'd be looking at two (2) BOH (sous and a dishwasher) and at least two (2) FOH.

Yes, my wife and I have done a sit-down for 12 alone, once. That's why my above comments.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Staff # depends on menu....how far you've prepped....how organized you are....how organized the hostess is....

Culinary students are hit or miss, I only use them for mega events where they shadow someone.

There are plenty of industry people who have chops and are out of work.

Since you are new to catering  make sure to give yourself extra time.....time is essential.

Time to pack up and travel to event site, time to setup, time to chat with hostess....*tres important, time to organize your equipment/food/shtuff, time to get your staff on the same page, time to make sure the ovens are the right temp, time to......seriously time pre-party is essential, you DONOT want to start a dinner party in the weeds.

Staff, tell them what to wear (make sure to say ironed), tell them to bring knives or bartending equipment, tell them to be on time give them directions, tell them what you expect.....

Make sure to bring what you need equipment wise.


----------

